# trying to gt the widescreen navigation in my car



## belga1976 (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a 98 740 without the navigation.

what major parts do I need?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Display, drive, radio module, wire harness.

These cars are not pre-wired for them so the job is far from inexpensive.

Some ideas:
E38 virgin NAV retrofit  and these two photos by j.carey



















E39 virgin NAV retrofit  by Travis Beste

Other retrofit info/links  on BimmerNav


----------

